# Horse Riding In Dubai



## Cindielouisa

*Childrens Horse Riding Schools*

Hi Everyone

We are new to Dubai and need to book horse riding lessons for our daughter (who will be five in March) she has been having riding lessons in the UK for twelvemonths and adores it. Any moms out there that have any recommendations I would be so grateful.


----------



## sgilli3

Hi and welcome to the forum,

There are quite a few centres that offer riding lessons ( during the cooler months)

Arabian Ranches- Polo Club

arabian ranches polo club horse riding - Google Search

and another I know of is the Jebel Ali Equestrian Centre

Jebel Ali Equestrian Club, 

I believe there is also one in Nad al Sheba.

There are also equestrian centers in the other emirates too.


----------



## Cindielouisa

Hi

Thanks for your reply. Our daughter will be so happy if we can sort something out as soon as.

x



sgilli3 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum,
> 
> There are quite a few centres that offer riding lessons ( during the cooler months)
> 
> Arabian Ranches- Polo Club
> 
> arabian ranches polo club horse riding - Google Search
> 
> and another I know of is the Jebel Ali Equestrian Centre
> 
> Jebel Ali Equestrian Club,*
> 
> I believe there is also one in Nad al Sheba.
> 
> There are also equestrian centers in the other emirates too.


----------



## bigdave

I have heard positive things on the poloclub in arabian ranches


----------



## Cindielouisa

Thanks for your reply. I will contact the poloclub. x



bigdave said:


> I have heard positive things on the poloclub in arabian ranches


----------



## frenchy

*Horseback riding in Dubai*

Hi All,

Our family of 4 is moving to Dubai this summer for 2 to 3 years.

We are all avid horse enthusiast, we currently ride a fair amount in France, Dressage and Show jumping. Wondering if there is an active equestrian scene in Dubai. Are ridding lessons expensive ? How does it work in the summer ? are the stables Air Conditioned ? Can one ride outside ? Are ponies also available ? Thanks in advance for your help/Feedback.


----------



## justforus

frenchy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our family of 4 is moving to Dubai this summer for 2 to 3 years.
> 
> We are all avid horse enthusiast, we currently ride a fair amount in France, Dressage and Show jumping. Wondering if there is an active equestrian scene in Dubai. Are ridding lessons expensive ? How does it work in the summer ? are the stables Air Conditioned ? Can one ride outside ? Are ponies also available ? Thanks in advance for your help/Feedback.


Jebel ali and Arabian ranches both have stables. The ranches is called the polo club I believe and it is massive, don't know about Jebel Ali.
The big boss here loves horses and has just opened Meydan. 

Yes they ride outdoors but for a short amount of time (longer in winter as expected due to the weather) I haven't seen any air conditioned stables but they wash the horses 3 times a day I think. Horses/ponies are imported for polo but they have a wide range in Dubai for normal riding and lessons. Riding lessons are cheaper than in the Uk by far but don't know how that compares with France.
Equestrian scene is still here but from what I can gather some (less nice people) abandoned their horses just like their cars and legged it. I think it has all levelled out now but just like everywhere people are tightening their belts and I do feel the quality of instruction has gone down.


----------



## Dubai 2106

Jebel ali one is very small


----------



## movinmary

Emirates Riding Centre is a great place. Prices are good, horses well cared for and instruction has always been good.


----------



## sabfrance

*Horse Riding*

Is anyone in to horse riding?

I am looking to buy/lease a horse and wanted to find out where the best facilities are in Dubai.

Also, I wouldn't mind finding some riding buddies.


----------



## x_beans_x

sabfrance said:


> Is anyone in to horse riding?
> 
> I am looking to buy/lease a horse and wanted to find out where the best facilities are in Dubai.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't mind finding some riding buddies.




Hello! I'm not currently horse riding here but i would definitely like to start! i have been waiting until we 'settle in' until I start enquiring. I'm not sure of places to buy/lease a horse but i am aware of places to ride and learn to ride them


----------



## paisleypark

interested me too


----------



## sabfrance

paisleypark said:


> interested me too





When I get there, (2 months), I think we should get together and arrange something.

I'm in to jumping but would like to dune bash as well.


----------



## $ammy

x_beans_x said:


> Hello! I'm not currently horse riding here but i would definitely like to start! i have been waiting until we 'settle in' until I start enquiring. I'm not sure of places to buy/lease a horse but i am aware of places to ride and learn to ride them


Hey beans.... Where in Dubai can you learn horse riding?? I'd love to learn and even ride..


----------



## sabfrance

Dubai Equestrian Centre???


----------



## wandabug

Dubai Polo & Equestrian Club 

I think you can keep your own horse here, do not know about leasing/buying but they will know everything.

You can learn to ride here.

It is at Arabian Ranches.


----------



## sabfrance

wandabug said:


> Dubai Polo & Equestrian Club
> 
> I think you can keep your own horse here, do not know about leasing/buying but they will know everything.
> 
> You can learn to ride here.
> 
> It is at Arabian Ranches.




Great. We really have to do this.

Horse riding is great fun. 

Horses don't care what you drive, how much you make, where you live... they just respond to good treatment, and enjoy the challenge of running free.


----------



## frenchy

sabfrance said:


> Is anyone in to horse riding?
> 
> I am looking to buy/lease a horse and wanted to find out where the best facilities are in Dubai.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't mind finding some riding buddies.



Where do you live ? We just moved to Dubai, and are also looking for a place to go ride. Our two kids where involved in local show jumping events back home in France (90 to 100cms). My wife used to lease an AngloArabian horse, and was also participating in showjumping events (1.1m), we need to find a place, I think we should maybe connect and share experiences on the local equestrian scene.


----------



## sabfrance

frenchy said:


> Where do you live ? We just moved to Dubai, and are also looking for a place to go ride. Our two kids where involved in local show jumping events back home in France (90 to 100cms). My wife used to lease an AngloArabian horse, and was also participating in showjumping events (1.1m), we need to find a place, I think we should maybe connect and share experiences on the local equestrian scene.



Hi, I'm not there yet. Arrive on 1 November.


Where in France are you from? I love Languedoc. A friend of mone has a village house in Capestang on the canal du Midi. Great part of the world.


----------



## x_beans_x

$ammy said:


> Hey beans.... Where in Dubai can you learn horse riding?? I'd love to learn and even ride..



Hello! yes Dubai Equestrian Centre, Jebel ali hotel, Bab al Shams also do desert rides which is pretty cool!  yes i would also love to learn i will be a newbie to it but will be really exiting! they are beautiful creatures


----------



## sabfrance

x_beans_x said:


> Hello! yes Dubai Equestrian Centre, Jebel ali hotel, Bab al Shams also do desert rides which is pretty cool!  yes i would also love to learn i will be a newbie to it but will be really exiting! they are beautiful creatures



Yes,its a lot of fun, and really calming too.

Seems like we've got the start of a riding "click".

I'll put that on my list of things to arrange...

.


----------



## sabfrance

x_beans_x said:


> Hello! yes Dubai Equestrian Centre, Jebel ali hotel, Bab al Shams also do desert rides which is pretty cool!  yes i would also love to learn i will be a newbie to it but will be really exiting! they are beautiful creatures



Beans - are you a guy?


----------



## x_beans_x

sabfrance said:


> Beans - are you a guy?



Haha no i'm very much female...beans is my nickname used by my family to describe my madness lol my names Leena


----------



## x_beans_x

and yes i agree with the riding "click" the pro's could help us newbies to learn


----------



## sabfrance

x_beans_x said:


> and yes i agree with the riding "click" the pro's could help us newbies to learn



Oops, sorry about that!

My name is Brent.

Bring your partner, the sport needs more guys to balance things up.

The pro's can help... just put super glue on the saddle...


----------



## x_beans_x

sabfrance said:


> Oops, sorry about that!
> 
> My name is Brent.
> 
> Bring your partner, the sport needs more guys to balance things up.
> 
> The pro's can help... just put super glue on the saddle...


ahh yes i think he is worried he might hurt the horse! but i told him they are built for the weight of a person  he's a bit of a wuss bless him! i'm sure he will give it a go so when we arrange something i will be sure to urge him to come along


----------



## $ammy

x_beans_x said:


> Hello! yes Dubai Equestrian Centre, Jebel ali hotel, Bab al Shams also do desert rides which is pretty cool!  yes i would also love to learn i will be a newbie to it but will be really exiting! they are beautiful creatures


taken a resolution to learn some new stuff this year.. i guess i'll put this down on the list as well. Let me try to get some details...


----------



## smartiecake

$ammy said:


> taken a resolution to learn some new stuff this year.. i guess i'll put this down on the list as well. Let me try to get some details...



I'd be interested in joining the 'expat riding gang' ! Started riding again this year after 17 yrs off!! love it very much, i'm not due to come out for a few months...but would love the chance to join you guys if you manage to get a regular thing together!!


----------



## Hash4272

do you have to have a membership there or just pay per trip ... and how much does it cost just to go riding on one of their horse


----------



## Hash4272

great then i shall check it out .. thanks


----------



## Tess&Joakim

Did anyone ever buy or lease a horse? I am also interested in that and would love to get some info 

/Tess


----------



## nightphantom

frenchy said:


> Where do you live ? We just moved to Dubai, and are also looking for a place to go ride. Our two kids where involved in local show jumping events back home in France (90 to 100cms). My wife used to lease an AngloArabian horse, and was also participating in showjumping events (1.1m), we need to find a place, I think we should maybe connect and share experiences on the local equestrian scene.


My mother and i ride at Al Jiyad Stables, it's right before Bab Al Shams, we're very happy with the horses.
Plus, it's right next to the Endurance Stables, so there's jumping and races, etc.
We're currently thinking about buying two of their horses right now.
Would love your imput.


----------



## carlinhos

hi,

just moved to Dubai and also would want to go for horse ridding here.. not an expert, just to disconnect from corporate word for some minutes a week, so would like to hear your experiences in regards chosing a stable..

Thanks!

Carlos


----------



## pandabearest

Bab al shams is good and reasonably priced. The horses are good too. It was 200aed for 1hour


----------



## carlinhos

cool thanks, will check it out!


----------



## simondubai

Hi, I've just moved to Dubai and was wondering if anyone has been to Jebel Ali Equestrian Club and what it's like and prices for lessons? I've been calling them over the past few days but no one seems to pick up ever, so not sure if it still exists. Was also thinking about Emirates Equestrian Centre near to Bab Al Shams. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## gudolphin

there r many clubs in dubai one of the i like is mushhriff park, al khawaneej


----------



## LongLiveDubai

simondubai said:


> Hi, I've just moved to Dubai and was wondering if anyone has been to Jebel Ali Equestrian Club and what it's like and prices for lessons? I've been calling them over the past few days but no one seems to pick up ever, so not sure if it still exists. Was also thinking about Emirates Equestrian Centre near to Bab Al Shams. Any advice would be much appreciated.


I visited the Jabel Ali Equestrian club last week. They have packages for children to learn. Starting at a 1200 dirhams for ten classes I.e; one class per week. And special classes cost 150 dirhams each.


----------



## Tess&Joakim

Does anyone know where you can lease a horse for a couple of days a week?


----------



## sadiq mohammed

$ammy said:


> Hey beans.... Where in Dubai can you learn horse riding?? I'd love to learn and even ride..


i know one place where u can enjoy desert riding at the best and reasonable prices.


----------



## sadiq mohammed

nightphantom said:


> My mother and i ride at Al Jiyad Stables, it's right before Bab Al Shams, we're very happy with the horses.
> Plus, it's right next to the Endurance Stables, so there's jumping and races, etc.
> We're currently thinking about buying two of their horses right now.
> Would love your imput.


excellent, im also riding at the same , superb arab horses go ahead with ur buying


----------



## Sheri

Hi there.
The Al Jiyad stable, next to Bab al Shams is a great place but is only for endurance. If you are into dressage and jumping, you may try the polo club or the sharjah equestrian club. The prices in Sharjah are quite reasonable (I pay 70 dirhams per hour) and georgie is a very good instructor. There is another one is Mushrif park which I have never tried. The polo club (opposite Arabian ranches) is a very nice place but I guess a bit pricy


----------



## Pink Fairie

Sheri said:


> Hi there.
> The Al Jiyad stable, next to Bab al Shams is a great place but is only for endurance. If you are into dressage and jumping, you may try the polo club or the sharjah equestrian club. The prices in Sharjah are quite reasonable (I pay 70 dirhams per hour) and georgie is a very good instructor. There is another one is Mushrif park which I have never tried. The polo club (opposite Arabian ranches) is a very nice place but I guess a bit pricy


My daughter used to go to Mushrif Park, some of the horses are disabled/older and I saw a couple of mangy horses too but they are well looked after and any with mange were treated properly, plus most have lovely temperments so great for younger/timid riders. There are also privately owned horses there and the area is fab for a hack out in a safe area. The only issue I had was some of the horses were also used to give public rides, 10aed for a couple of laps round in a circle.... but generally its ok.


----------



## megan77

Hi Cinielouisa,
I am a [SNIP/) mother of a 4 and half year old who rides regularly. Dubai has a very vibrant equestrian scene as the horse is an important part of the Arab culture.
There are many different stables, packages, teaching styles and horses available, maybe it would be best to start your search close to your new home, for ease of regular travel?
Also check safety practices on the yard- hats, good tack, gentle horses etc
Also teaching styles- English, American and Arabic styles all are very different.
Its quite hot right now, so are there facilities for evening riding etc?
Go and observe another lesson in progress, are the kids enjoying it and chat to the parents, are they happy with the establishment?
I hope this helps
Megan


----------



## nawaz999

*wood shaving*

dear sir
i have wood shaving horse bidding
20 kg bags also 15 kg 100%
plzz call ghulam:050.3099986


----------

